# JBS 1.8T Twin Scroll Conversion - Starts Today!



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

After a few delays my car is finally being collected today and should by now be on a low loader heading North!

As far as I know, my TT will be the first JBS Twin Scroll conversion on a 'stock' 1.8T engine. They have sold a few kits and CliveD has the hybrid twin scroll on his bored out 2.1 engine, but JBS themselves have not actually fitted this kit to a 1.8T block before and have had no feedback from the people to whom they have sold kits, so it is a step into the unknown, my little TTR is very much the guinea pig!

The Twin Scroll Turbo is 'capable' of 400BHP, however I am looking to achieve 360+, with a lot of torque and, most importantly, full boost at early revs due to the twin scroll design. This is my main objective, to retain as much of the driveability, so not sacrificing low-mid range for big top end gains. I'd rather have 360ft/lbs of torque and have it available at low revs, than 400ft/lbs which isn't reached till much higher in the rev range!

I am keeping the engine as a 1.8, but am having SCAT con-rods with performance bearings and Supertech Inconel Valves fitted to help with the higher temps and greater forces inside the engine. I didn't go for forged or lower compression pistons in the end, as they shouldn't be needed at the power levels I am looking at and also replacing pistons means running your engine in again and potential oil leaks in the cylinders until pistons are up to temperature to due compression / expansion of the alloys used. Speaking to a few people who have done it, I was advised (on the whole) not to bother!

I am also not changing the intake side, so no large port head or increased intake manifold. I am not looking for huge top end power (which requires greater air flow and the hence the larger intakes), so it is not really required. Also, by increasing the cross-section of the intake, but retaining the same volume of air, you ultimately decrease the velocity which can have a negative impact at the bottom end. Again, you sacrifice some low-mid range torque for top end power - and this is not the aim of my project!

A new (well new to me) clutch is going in, this is Caney's old Sachs paddle clutch which has been sitting in my shed for about a year, as well as a Forge FMIC and my Magnex exhaust (been sat at JBS since the group buy!).

It is going to take a few weeks (!!), so won't be ready for Rockingham as I had hoped, but as I get info back from JBS then I will post it here, as I know a few other people are waiting to see the results!!

Cost wise, it is hard to say as I bought the rods, injectors and valves in the US, the clutch and FMIC second hand and the exhaust in the group buy. I also had a few parts already on my car (e.g. 4 Bar FPR). I think the total cost is somewhere about £8k including all the parts (inc FMIC, exhaust, clutch etc.) that I have bought myself over the past 12 months or so, the turbo kit from JBS, fitting it all (turbo kit, FMIC, internals, exhaust etc.) and the mapping.

Is a lot of money, and including the money I spent at APS recently on KW2s, Defcons, porsche brakes and a performance Haldex, the total spend is probably equal to the value of the car! However, that combined cost it is still half what I have (provisionally) sold my 911 Turbo for and, hopefully, the TT will be more than half the car the 911 was!


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

Goodluck Elrao sounds like your going to have one hell of a fast car when complete. I bet the wait is going to kill you!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Rob, it sounds like it'll be a killer! 

Keep me informed please. I emailed JBS about this conversion and I heard nothing so I'd be really keen to see how this develops. It sounds like you're getting a lot for your £8k too... 

Cheers

rich


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

omg at £8k

Really hope its everything you want mate!


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Sounds great.  
Hope it all goes well for you and you're well pleased.
Look forward to hearing how it all goes.
John.


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Rob,

Pleased for you mate, i'm sure it is going to be worth the wait.

Hope to see you at Rockingham

Regards Yan


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Cheers guys, got a call from my father to say the car was picked up at 8.30 this evening ... long night for the chap driving it back to Chesterfield!

Hopefully work will start in the morning!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Sounds good , looking forward to the updates 

Mark


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

I will be watching this one with great interest.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Well it has taken a little longer than planned, but my conversion is nearly finished! A few extra expenses along the way, needed a new front subframe, dogbone mount and flywheel amongst other bits and pieces, so the cost has crept up about a grand, but these are all just things that were 'wrong' with the car and so can't be helped, JBS fitted them for free though as they were replacing parts they were taking off. Delays were due to the subframe being on back order, so not JBS's fault, although one of the guys injured himself last week which did push it back a week 

Got a call today from Mike to say the car is mechanically finished, just need to finish the mapping and should be ready next week for me to go and collect! Dyno plots Tuesday too hopefully! Watch this space!

911 got picked up by its new owner on Friday, so there is a space waitng in my garage!

Need to find insurance for it now, any recommendations from people with big turbo conversions? Will try A-Plan as they have always been competetive on my other heavily modded cars! Any others?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Rob,

You could try Chris Knott...

http://www.ckinsurance.co.uk/

Discount for TTF members too I think.

Can't wait to hear your impressions of the car... 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

acmurray said:


> I will be watching this one with great interest.


Me Too.................. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

I wanna know how this gets on! Keep us informed


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

pinotattt said:


> acmurray said:
> 
> 
> > I will be watching this one with great interest.
> ...


And me


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, that kit is amazing. You'll have some serious power soon mate.

I've got 1st dibs for a test drive :wink:


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

WOW! First time i've read something about BT when someone doesn't just want a huge figure!

Sounds like you will have a very quick and driveable, powerful TT.

Look forward to seeing results and performance figures!

A lot of doh... That poor credit card is going to take a pasting soon!


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Well my car is apparently done, although I haven't seen a Dyno plot or even been told what the Torque/BHP figures are other than "a strong 360 BHP" on the base map before it was logged and tuned, so am hoping for a few more!

Got to sort out paying for it and picking it up before I can give it some stick on the way home and give a proper write up of the conversion!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

elrao said:


> Well my car is apparently done, although I haven't seen a Dyno plot or even been told what the Torque/BHP figures are other than "a strong 360 BHP" on the base map before it was logged and tuned, so am hoping for a few more!
> 
> Got to sort out paying for it and picking it up before I can give it some stick on the way home and give a proper write up of the conversion!


Bloody hell Rob, that was quick! How long have they had it? I can't wait to hear of your impressions...    

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes please do keep us updated! I've been waiting in anticipation!


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

They have had it quite a while (original post was July 15th!!), but that is mostly down to needing a new front sub-frame (was on back order), problems they found with the Haldex unit (not the controller, the unit itself) of which the draining plug (at some point) had been stripped, meaning I needed a new haldex case ... again on back order, and the tech working on my car being signed off work for a week after badly cutting his hand!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Silly question wouldn't it be easier to replace the whole Haldex for the better anyway


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

robokn said:


> Silly question wouldn't it be easier to replace the whole Haldex for the better anyway


Depends what you mean? I have a brand new Haldex Performance Controller, it is the case for the actual drive system that is knackered. Is basically a sump plug on the bottom which has been stripped out, so the case needs replacing. Case costs £155+VAT, a new haldex unit is about £800+vat reconditioned (this is without the controller!) or about £2k for a new one!!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: At this rate Rob my grand kids will be getting a test drive :roll:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

JAAYDE said:


> :lol: :lol: At this rate Rob my grand kids will be getting a test drive :roll:


i did warn Rob these things are never straight forward  is it all going according to plan Rob,pm me if you like :wink:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Car is done (I am told, although they have not Dyno'd it). Unfortunately some disagreements over the bill which need to be resolved before I can collect the car, am hoping to resolve it before the weekend and finally get my car back!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

got it back now Rob?


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes, but no....

Sorted the bill and collected the car yesterday. Was told on Friday afternoon though that the car wasn't actually ready (having been told for over a week that it was!). The tuning wasn't finished and unfortunately they weren't going to be able to get it finished as James was off for 'personal' reasons.

THey offered me a courtesy car (their caddy van) until my car was finished, or they said they could turn down the boost and let me take my car as it is and get the mapping finished at another time.

As I have to do the 500 mile round trip back to them after 1000 miles anyway to get the car inspected, oil changed and also have the rolling road session (their RR got flooded last year when we had the bad floods and the bearings have finally given up the ghost!). I agreed to collect the car 'as is' with the boost turned down and am booked back in on the 27th September for the inspection, oil change and to have the car re-tuned and rolling roaded.

Could definitely feel the potential in the turbo, but until it is properly mapped I won't know how good the kit is as a whole.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Still doesn't sound like the best customer service, Rob I hate it when people tell you things
and it's a blatant lie and the journey is not round the corner, I hope they are taking that into account
which I doubt


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

elrao said:


> Yes, but no....
> 
> Sorted the bill and collected the car yesterday. Was told on Friday afternoon though that the car wasn't actually ready (having been told for over a week that it was!). The tuning wasn't finished and unfortunately they weren't going to be able to get it finished as James was off for 'personal' reasons.
> 
> ...


That is shocking customer service, I hope you didn't pay. :? Or certainly not the whole amount. I wouldn't put up with that shit service. It ain't exactly cheap is it? 

cheers

Rich


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I wasn't happy about it, but I insisted on getting the car back as I have been without wheels for about 2 months now! As the car has to go back then the only inconvenience is not having a fully performing car at the moment, I just have to drive sensibly - which I would have to do with a new clutch and new internals anyway for a few hundred miles.

Had I not already booked a train ticket up and was in need of my car back then I could have left it a week and probably picked it up next weekend finished, unfortunately I can't get back there foe three weeks...which is when it is booked in for the inspection and to have the mapping finished.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

elrao said:


> I wasn't happy about it, but I insisted on getting the car back as I have been without wheels for about 2 months now! As the car has to go back then the only inconvenience is not having a fully performing car at the moment, I just have to drive sensibly - which I would have to do with a new clutch and new internals anyway for a few hundred miles.
> 
> Had I not already booked a train ticket up and was in need of my car back then I could have left it a week and probably picked it up next weekend finished, unfortunately I can't get back there foe three weeks...which is when it is booked in for the inspection and to have the mapping finished.


hope they sort it mate,very frustrating.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Jesus mate, i hope all pans out welll and its worth all the agro thats been caused.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Mike was very apologetic when he called to tell me, I think he genuinely believed it was finished, i.e, he was told by the workshop it was, so that is what he relayed to me. It would (most likely) have been finished had James not had to take a couple of 'personal days', just bad luck. They shouldn't have said it WAS ready, when it obviously wasn't, but I do believe they genuinely thought it would be by the time I was due to collect had James not had to take leave.

Am giving them the opportunity to 'make it right', fingers crossed for the 27th!


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

elrao said:


> Mike was very apologetic when he called to tell me, I think he genuinely believed it was finished, i.e, he was told by the workshop it was, so that is what he relayed to me. It would (most likely) have been finished had James not had to take a couple of 'personal days', just bad luck. They shouldn't have said it WAS ready, when it obviously wasn't, but I do believe they genuinely thought it would be by the time I was due to collect had James not had to take leave.
> 
> Am giving them the opportunity to 'make it right', fingers crossed for the 27th!


Roll on 27th for the big day! Looking forward to the results dude!

PS: post some pics up mannnnnn!


----------



## Msportman (Feb 18, 2006)

JBS.....mmmmmm!!

Glad I had the APR Stage 3 + kit fitted although that's expensive too but the performance is electric.

Awesome were very good and in particular Jim who has been very helpful.

APR quality is second to none.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Msportman said:


> JBS.....mmmmmm!!
> 
> Glad I had the APR Stage 3 + kit fitted although that's expensive too but the performance is electric.
> 
> ...


There are advantages to using tried and tested technology, like the APR kit, or an IHI kit etc! However, when they get the twin scroll working correctly it should reap benefits by providing more power than an IHI with less spool. Compared to the garrets it will spool quicker than any turbo that produces the same power.

I knew it wouldn't be straight forward as I am the first person to have this kit on a 1.8T, so there is no tried and tested file to load into the ECU and tweak, it is having to be developed on my car, which is why it has taken longer than expected.

Just hope it is worth the wait and delivers on all of its promises!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Has clive not got the same kit as well as a cracked head :roll:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

robokn said:


> Has clive not got the same kit as well as a cracked head :roll:


Similar, but he had the hybrid twin scroll along with larger intake manifold, large port head etc. and was also running water injection, as well as being a 2.1 bored cylinder block, so the mapping for his engine was completely different to mine


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

robokn said:


> Has clive not got the same kit as well as a cracked head :roll:


cracked block actually,cars now sold to jbs.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

caney said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Has clive not got the same kit as well as a cracked head :roll:
> ...


 Least they could do after all they had been garaging it for over a year


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

H Rob,

Again I can only say sorry for the delay with your TT it had been nothing but unfortunate happenings! Down to a few things on your car as well as my technician getting rushed to hospital and not being told to work for 5days 

As said this is the first with stock turbo and stock bore so the tuning is completely different to what we had done with Clives - As Steve said Clive had his engine built at old TSR and one of the bores had cracked but it is now our TT.

All our manifolds are built in house and we are re-developing our K03 and K04 manifolds to give an option of a cast manifold.

Rob, your kit was built here at JBS by Darren


----------



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi everyone,

JBS did a cracking job sorting out my TT. I had a Jabbasport kit on my car. When you actually see what Jabba did it was quite terrible! JBS fixed all my niggling issues, fixed the NOS install and mapped the car - it is so much better now.

So much so that since then I have ordered all my parts through JBS and they are upgrading my fuel system to cope with a 100 bhp shot of gas ready for the final drag racing at York Raceway.

I hope you car is resolved soon and that it is super quick. Patience is a virtue but I know how annoying it is when you don't have your ride.

Now that there are a few brisk TTs on here perhaps a TT only race event might be good?

Steve - what do you reckon?

Any thoughts!

Tim O


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

JBS Mike said:


> H Rob,
> 
> Again I can only say sorry for the delay with your TT it had been nothing but unfortunate happenings! Down to a few things on your car as well as my technician getting rushed to hospital and not being told to work for 5days


No need to apologise again Mike, you did enough on the phone last week! I could sense the dread in your voice as soon as you called and knew something was wrong.

You honestly couldn't have written a script to map out the serious of unfortunate events, with injuries, personal issues, every additional part I need being on 3 week back order!!

We will get there (hopefully on the 27th) and then I'll be back to post up the Dynos, which is what we ALL really want to see!!


----------



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

Wouldn't mind having a little run against this new twin scroll TT with my old school IHI? How about it?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

How much power does your QS make on the IHI without the gas


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

TimoTT said:


> Wouldn't mind having a little run against this new twin scroll TT with my old school IHI? How about it?


Any pics mate


----------



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

Prob makes top 340 if that. Tim


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

TimoTT said:


> Prob makes top 340 if that. Tim


so with nos 390/400bhp then?that makes us even stevens on power and times at the moment  ordered my new turbo this week so hoping for better things next year.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

caney said:


> TimoTT said:
> 
> 
> > Prob makes top 340 if that. Tim
> ...


Another one  which now ?


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

I inquired about an IHI as recommended by Steve, I talked to Jabba as I love the boost control idea, I asked for 320 with good progressive delivery, cost 4k, for turbo, mapping, downpipe, fixtures and boost control.

The reason I like the IHI is that so many have been done and mapping and setup is known?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Stub said:


> I inquired about an IHI as recommended by Steve, I talked to Jabba as I love the boost control idea, I asked for 320 with good progressive delivery, cost 4k, for turbo, mapping, downpipe, fixtures and boost control.
> 
> The reason I like the IHI is that so many have been done and mapping and setup is known?


hi mate,where have you been hiding?


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Stub said:


> I inquired about an IHI as recommended by Steve, I talked to Jabba as I love the boost control idea, I asked for 320 with good progressive delivery, cost 4k, for turbo, mapping, downpipe, fixtures and boost control.
> 
> The reason I like the IHI is that so many have been done and mapping and setup is known?


You know it makes sence stu


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Stub said:


> I inquired about an IHI as recommended by Steve, I talked to Jabba as I love the boost control idea, I asked for 320 with good progressive delivery, cost 4k, for turbo, mapping, downpipe, fixtures and boost control.
> 
> The reason I like the IHI is that so many have been done and mapping and setup is known?


THat is a good price, I looked at an IHI but was looking for 350+ and so was talking about doing the rods as well which is automatically about £1k more on top, but it was still more than £5k...but think it included a new clutch and some other bits and bobs, depends what you have already I suppose as each quote is 'tailored' dependent on your current mod list.

IHIs are definitely well known, so you should have far less problems with one of those, wherever you have it done.


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

caney said:


> Stub said:
> 
> 
> > I inquired about an IHI as recommended by Steve, I talked to Jabba as I love the boost control idea, I asked for 320 with good progressive delivery, cost 4k, for turbo, mapping, downpipe, fixtures and boost control.
> ...


Yer I disappeared for a while bud, I have taken a position of European ops director and have been opening and setting up a new Irish office and then im off to Poland to do the same, as my poor car has been stuck in the airport all week I haven't been fussed about it, I am hoping for a nice rise if I get this sorted and have been looking around again, don't think I will swap and if I don't I will be doing the IHI.



elrao said:


> Stub said:
> 
> 
> > I inquired about an IHI as recommended by Steve, I talked to Jabba as I love the boost control idea, I asked for 320 with good progressive delivery, cost 4k, for turbo, mapping, downpipe, fixtures and boost control.
> ...


elrao, I have an updated clutch, dhalback inlet mani, sports cats exhaust, airbox, all hoses, FMIC and many more bits so all I need is the turbo, fittings, downpipe and mapping, also Jabba gave me the choice of up to 350 maybe more with my bits, but I asked for a strong progressive map that makes 320 (ish) they have many base maps I can try and see what I like, just what I was after!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Which IHI is it VF35/34 ?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Which IHI is it VF35/34 ?


vf34/20g


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

How much are you looking to spend with Jabba on this IHI kit?!

Just that our turbo kit price is very competitive 

Mike


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Mike it wasn't the price that made me call them, the main reason was the manual boost control, as yet I don't really know how this works but I hope it is something like the APR maps and control I had, I want to be able to turn the power down to force me to drive sensibly and to save fuel on long runs, I also waited for some communication back from you after I asked when you could do the conversion?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

can't comment on whether jabba provide a better service than jbs but i think their hardware is much better quality tbh. a nice 3" downpipe mated to an equal length mani and ihi vf34/20g would be my choice if i was starting from scratch.stu manual boost controllers are not such a good idea as some tuners will tell you! fitting one will lose you some of the cars safety features,to get 320bhp you would only need 1.2bar boost so it would make for a lovely drive and still be good on mileage.the vf34 spools just as quick as a ko4 but has more power top end-nice  jabba got it spot on when they chose this turbo for the 1.8t!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

JBS Mike said:


> How much are you looking to spend with Jabba on this IHI kit?!
> 
> Just that our turbo kit price is very competitive
> 
> Mike


I've been waiting since Jul 1st to find out how competitive :roll: 
PM Still in my outbox :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Matt B said:


> JBS Mike said:
> 
> 
> > How much are you looking to spend with Jabba on this IHI kit?!
> ...


You're not alone. Emailed months ago asking about the twin scroll kit. :?

If they can't be arsed nor can I...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

sort it out jbs! your rep amonst the TT owners is flagging :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > JBS Mike said:
> ...


 :lol: 
Strangely that makes me feel so much better 

I just thought they didn't like the look of me


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

With all the vag forums to monitor I am not surprised that PMs are still sat waiting. It took a couple of emails initially and then I gave them a call. If you call Mike and speak to him then you'll get a response. I can only imagine the number of emails they get in a day from the various forum members, many of which are pie in the sky and have little intention of doing anything. Pick up the phone and show how serious you are!

Am not making excuses for JBS, but not everyone spends as long behind a computer as some of us do!


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

It would be nice if I even had the PM's in my inbox?!

Ask on here or email me at [email protected] and I will get the prices to you asap 

I have had a few problems with PM's on this forum before so if anyone wishing to get in contact please email on the above or give me a call on 01246 455005

Mike


----------



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

Steve, did not see your reply!!! My car won't be making anywhere near 400 bhp. You know yourself that there is only so much air that little IHI can flow. I will be on the rollers soon with my 100 hp jet on. I will post on here when I know.

To join in on this conversation regarding Jabbasport and whether to go for it...

I had a Jabba kit on my car I will give you the no bullshit feedback.

1. Quick car (ran 12.5 @ 111 mph).
2. Didn't idle - would surge up and down on start up. (this is not down to injectors as JBS fixed this).
3. Boost hoses blowing off constantl - turbo outlet (a reall ballache to fix)
4. Leaking downpipe. Literally finger tight.
4. Mapping all over the place - Jabbasport said that this was because of the dimsport software they use.
5. Would not provide quotes or map the car when I wanted more power.
6. Not cheap (turbo parts etc ridiculously expensive)
7. Turbo outlet is half oem and half subaru.
8. Acutator rod snapped on the turbo (standard subaru cut and welded)
9. Power on their rollers nowhere near what advertisied.
10. MT had to "port my inlet" to get the power. (Tried to blame the engine being tight).
11. Fitted wrong clutch (car wouldn't move).
12. Fitted wrong exhaust (Tried to fit 225 onto a QS).
13. For some reason my ECU no longer matches the model of my car.

I am not saying go JBS by default but above are some factors to consider in your next steps.

Tim O


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TimoTT said:


> I had a Jabba kit on my car I will give you the no bullshit feedback.


This is exactly why I'm holding off doing anything like a BT. Last year we read about the issues caused by the Backdraft kit on here and how long it took to put right.

Sam had a Backdraft fitted and is now going Jabba. Now you're implying that Jabba can't cut it.

Rob has had JBS do a twin scroll kit but that is still awaiting mapping.

I'm looking forward to seeing someone put a standard car in for a BT and seeing it come out complete, operational, reliable and fast. Until that day my money stays in the bank... 

Cheers

rich


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> TimoTT said:
> 
> 
> > I had a Jabba kit on my car I will give you the no bullshit feedback.
> ...


More incentive for JBS to get my car running perfectly


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

TimoTT is mapped by us 

Robs will be spot on when we get the final tuning on there!

Mike


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

TimoTT said:


> My car won't be making anywhere near 400 bhp.
> 
> Tim O


oh yes it will with a 50 shot of nitrous if you read my post properly :wink: there is no way on this earth you're doing your times with just 340bhp unless you weigh 9 stone and your car weighs 1000kg.you might be a good driver but not that good  i was doing 13.3 1/4's with 340bhp and somehow your taking nearly a second off that with the same car and power :? be interseting to see what you get with a 100shot,i would guess a 11.8.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

The software used to map this big turbos sounds like a nightmare


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

JBS Mike said:


> It would be nice if I even had the PM's in my inbox?!
> 
> Ask on here or email me at [email protected] and I will get the prices to you asap
> 
> ...


Hi Mike

I will drop you an email to explain what I am after.
Thanks

Matt


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

JBS Mike said:


> TimoTT is mapped by us
> 
> Mike


he never is is he :lol:


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Matt,

Got your email and replied. 

Steve, Yeah! He is - was just incase anyone did not know......

Mike


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

HELLLOO MIKE!!!!!

I have joined the world of Forums!!!!!

Was the above TT the silver one you spoke about???

Cant wait to collect my car for you guys!!!!!

Reguards

LEGO


----------



## Damz (Oct 8, 2006)

update then????


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> HELLLOO MIKE!!!!!
> 
> I have joined the world of Forums!!!!!
> 
> ...


what you having done?


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Damz said:


> update then????


Car is back in this Saturday for an uprated fuel pump and some tweaks to the map and will also finally get a go on the rollers, so will have some plots to post this time next week.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > HELLLOO MIKE!!!!!
> ...


Hello there,

My car has been at JBS for a few weeks now, lots really including twin scroll hybrid turbo, water injection. 
Should be collecting it this week.

Mikes going to buy me a beer two hey mike?!

Lego


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I may see you there is you are collecting at the weekend? I'll be there all day Saturday...although need to find a pub to go and watch the England v Australia game in at 2.30!


----------



## zabzy-TT (Jul 9, 2008)

Do you think its really worth going nearly 6months without your car and paying 9 grand to basicly make it loads of hassle to maintain, insure and prob make it un-sellable just so it can can go quick for a few months and then blow up?


----------



## aleach1728 (Mar 18, 2008)

I supose if it was being used as a toy it would be well worth the money... and looking at the other posts this looks like it is a toy being as though he had a 911 turbo... would be interested to no the spec of the 911 to wonder wether i would sell it to do the conversion or keep the 911..

but to be seen in a porsche 911 turbo or be in an 360bhp TT?


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

zabzy-TT said:


> Do you think its really worth going nearly 6months without your car and paying 9 grand to basicly make it loads of hassle to maintain, insure and prob make it un-sellable just so it can can go quick for a few months and then blow up?


Have had the car for the past 2 months, just couldn't get back for tweaks until this weekend. Have only done a couple of hundred miles in those two months.



aleach1728 said:


> I supose if it was being used as a toy it would be well worth the money... and looking at the other posts this looks like it is a toy being as though he had a 911 turbo... would be interested to no the spec of the 911 to wonder wether i would sell it to do the conversion or keep the 911..
> 
> but to be seen in a porsche 911 turbo or be in an 360bhp TT?


Is only a toy, get the train to work. Use an A3 oil burner to go to the shops. 911 Turbo was a 2001 996 Turbo with X50 pack, sports exhaust and a remap, producing about 550BHP when I first got it. Porsche then de-mapped it and it dropped to 483 BHP. Prob is anything that goes wrong that is not warranty is ££££. New clutch cost £1k...just the parts!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

zabzy-TT said:


> Do you think its really worth going nearly 6months without your car and paying 9 grand to basicly make it loads of hassle to maintain, insure and prob make it un-sellable just so it can can go quick for a few months and then blow up?


huh?

My answer is yes,

I have spoken to many people before this and have lots of experienced in many tuned engines in cars, model cars and moto x and never had any massive problems.
It really depends on how you look after the vehicle after the conversion, and who did the work in the first place. ( without any sort cuts )

My rule is "Look after them, and they should look after you!!!!"

When my car first went to JBS for a service, I specified that I wanted the main gearbox oil changing. Something people tend to forget! 
My car is just a toy and I love it, plus looks totally standard ( apart from the intercooler. Tail pipes and Porsche brakes, little give away)

No Halfords rear spoiler kit and go faster stripes on this model.

Plus I have added nitro kit today to be fitted !!! Muhahahaha.

Role on Friday

If anyone has this twin scroll hybrid conversion or similar, please let me know what you think!

Regards

LEGO


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

elrao said:


> I may see you there is you are collecting at the weekend? I'll be there all day Saturday...although need to find a pub to go and watch the England v Australia game in at 2.30!


how did you get on Rob?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wouldn't it be nice to walk into a store, hand over the £xxxx and the keys, walk out and come back 3 weeks later and drive a BT beast that was turnkey?

I couldn't be without my car while they arse about!

cheers

rich


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

caney said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > I may see you there is you are collecting at the weekend? I'll be there all day Saturday...although need to find a pub to go and watch the England v Australia game in at 2.30!
> ...


388 BHP and 340 ft/lbs of torque. Will do a proper write up when I have time.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

elrao said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > elrao said:
> ...


nice


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Got a puncture on the final test drive, it made it through the rolling road, although the tyre might have already been slightly flat at that point.

Ended up borrowing an 18" rim in order to drive home, so took it easy as I had slightly different wheel sizes on the rear (225/40/18 and a 235/35/19). Need to get the puncture repaired (was 5.30 when we noticed it, so nowhere open to fix it), then will be able to drive it properly.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

elrao said:


> Got a puncture on the final test drive, it made it through the rolling road, although the tyre might have already been slightly flat at that point.
> 
> Ended up borrowing an 18" rim in order to drive home, so took it easy as I had slightly different wheel sizes on the rear (225/40/18 and a 235/35/19). Need to get the puncture repaired (was 5.30 when we noticed it, so nowhere open to fix it), then will be able to drive it properly.


After 2-3 weeks has passed, how is your TT doing?

What's the drivability like? Does she pull like the wind? 
ps Any difference on the trip computer ie 8.7 MPG !!!?

Is it fast, or does it seem normal now?

Let me know,

Lego


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

We never got a write up


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Could you give us a write up one day?? 
Would like to know how your car is doing.

Cheers 
Lego


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:

I bet its not even finished yet


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I need a chance to really drive it before I can give any feedback!!

It is always going to be difficult to give a review as I have forgotten what it is like to drive a normal TT, and stepped down from a 996 Turbo (X50 with a DMS exhaust and remap) that was producing 550BHP (later reduced to 483BHP thanks to Porsche ), compared to that beast with a 3.6 lump and two turbos, which produced insane torque as soon as you put your foot anywhere near the throttle, there aren't any TTs (possible exception of the one with two engines!!) that weren't going to feel slow as a 1.8 - 2.0 engine is never going to match the 3.6 flat 6.

Anyway, spool is not as quick as I had hoped (or JBS had hoped), I don't know exactly at what RPM it hits the magic 1 bar boost, but it doesn't feel substantially laggier than the K04, the difference being that it produces a lot more boost once it gets going and holds it through to 7k+ revs, producing a 'modest' 340 ft/lbs of torque but it ran 388BHP on JBS' dyno in 2wd. Since then the map has been tweaked by James and the car is noticeably smoother in the delivery of the power. I have said this in other threads, but not on this one, but my impression is that is spools slightly slower than something like the IHI VF34, but quicker than the bigger Garrets. It does however hold more boost than the IHI (max 340-350), but less than the bigger Garrets (~400), so it fits in the gap. I can not say for sure as I have not driven cars with the other turbos, but this is based on feedback from people who have driven my car and others.

If anyone wants to come out to Essex for the day and bring a laptop with vag com then I would be happy to take you out and get some plots of boost against rpm. BHP figures from MAF readings don't really work for me as the map plays around with MAF readings as scales them to aid with the mapping, so the normal BHP approximation calculations don't work, but someone who knows more about that would have to comment, that is just what I was told!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Just get a bike Rob...

The porker was amazing and you will not really match that unless you get 6 numbers!! or find the same car and let it bleed you alive in maintenance costs..

Just give in mate you know you want to.. :roll:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

elrao said:


> I need a chance to really drive it before I can give any feedback!!
> 
> It is always going to be difficult to give a review as I have forgotten what it is like to drive a normal TT, and stepped down from a 996 Turbo )X50 with a DMS exhaust and remap) that was producing 550BHP (later reduced to 483BHP thanks to Porsche ), compared to that beast with a 3.6 lump and two turbos, which produced insane torque as soon as you put your foot anywhere near the throttle, there aren't any TTs (possible exception of the one with two engines!!) that weren't going to feel slow as a 1.8 - 2.0 engine is never going to match the 3.6 flat 6.
> 
> ...


Hi

Thanks for the response.

For a matter of interest, as you know I had the Hybrid version of your set up with a few extras, but what kind of boost is you car holding at high revs?? (psi/bar)

Looks like I am not going to the GTI inters, Dont think my car will be ready 

are you going to the TT show at rother valley. Would be good to meet up.

LEGO


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I honestly can't remember what boost it creates now! No plans to go to any shows at the mo, off to South Africa for 3 weeks next Wednesday and then have another week in Italy for a weeding not long after that, so most of my summer is taken up!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

elrao said:


> I honestly can't remember what boost it creates now! No plans to go to any shows at the mo, off to South Africa for 3 weeks next Wednesday and then have another week in Italy for a weeding not long after that, so most of my summer is taken up!


So you'll be back in time for the EvenTT then - 19th July. Or you could send some Roundup over and let the Italians do their own weeding.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

R6B TT said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly can't remember what boost it creates now! No plans to go to any shows at the mo, off to South Africa for 3 weeks next Wednesday and then have another week in Italy for a weeding not long after that, so most of my summer is taken up!
> ...


lol,  no problem.

LEGO


----------

